# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب السوداني وتونس الله يكون في العون

## الغسينابي

*مباراة منتخبنا للنشئين والمنتخب التونسي تجري الان باستاد المريخ والنتيجة تقدم 
تونس علي منتخبنا واحد /صفر والدقيقة 22 الشوط التاني والله يديك العافية ياشداد 
لسة باقي ايمك وفعايلك ماطلعت من الاولاد ديل وربنا يصبرنا بقينا ملطشة في جميع فئات 
المنتخبات 
*

----------


## africanu

*شداد ذبح الناشئين 

حليل فرقنــــــــا السنية

الغريبـــة من يقود التدريب هو احد نجوم الناشئين(خالدونــــــــا)
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هكذا حال المنتخبات السودانيه فى وجود هذا الشخص
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شداد ذبح الناشئين 

حليل فرقنــــــــا السنية

الغريبـــة من يقود التدريب هو احد نجوم الناشئين(خالدونــــــــا)



المشكلة ليست في خالدونا المصيبة في الحكم عليهم بالاعدام 
تسلم علي المرور ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

هكذا حال المنتخبات السودانيه فى وجود هذا الشخص



اووووووووووو حبيبنا ابو علي اخبارك ياقلب وين واقع 
الله يكون في العون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*شداد العملوا في السودان داير سنين عشان يتصلح
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

نتمني لهم التوفيق ،،،

هل المباراة منقوله ؟؟؟

تحياتي 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

اووووووووووو حبيبنا ابو علي اخبارك ياقلب وين واقع 
الله يكون في العون



اهلين الحبيب الغسينابي

يا زول انا ما صايم انت ما عارف ولا شنو ؟؟؟






:3_3_5v[1]:











*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلمو علي المرور والحمد لله بقت اتنين واحد لتونس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

المشكلة ليست في خالدونا المصيبة في الحكم عليهم بالاعدام 
تسلم علي المرور ياقلب



 
لم تفهم قصدي ياحبيب

لو ماكان منتخب الناشئين السابق لمــــــــا عرفنــــــا خالدونــــــــا وصحبه
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الله يجازى اللى كان السبب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

المشكلة ليست في خالدونا المصيبة في الحكم عليهم بالاعدام 
تسلم علي المرور ياقلب




خالد لن يصلح ما افسده الدهر 
.....
الله يجازي الي كان السبب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

لم تفهم قصدي ياحبيب

لو ماكان منتخب الناشئين السابق لمــــــــا عرفنــــــا خالدونــــــــا وصحبه



انا اقصد شداد وهو في غيروا البحكم بالاعدام علي جهاز مستقبل كرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شداد ذبح الناشئين 

حليل فرقنــــــــا السنية

الغريبـــة من يقود التدريب هو احد نجوم الناشئين(خالدونــــــــا)



شداد ذبح الناشئين 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا أخوانا الكوره إنتهت كم ؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بعد ذهاب الدكتاتور سينصلح الحال ان شاء الله
خاصة وان معتصم يشر بعودة الناشئين والاشبال

*

----------


## acba77

*المحصلة خسارة والسبب شداد
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*شي طبيعي لواقع مرير
                        	*

----------

